# Port Aransas surf



## Ernie Miller (Aug 14, 2011)

Iâ€™ll be fishing from Cinnamon Shores for a few days before and after Thanksgiving. Any reports from the surf recently?


----------



## ricogalvin (Dec 25, 2020)

water looks good.


----------

